# Salaries Post MBA



## ks_ggn (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi All,

I am currently working as a ERP consultant on a project in Dubai. I am planning to go to IE MBA, Spain and return to Dubai post-MBA in the field of management consulting. Anyone has any idea what will be the starting remunerations for a management consultant. 
I am also planning to do my internship in Dubai.

Also, how well recognized is Instituto de Empresa in Dubai (It's ranked 8th worldwide by Financial Times)?

Any pointers to good management consulting companies in dubai/ any direct pointers to the recruiters will be really helpful.

Regards


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Check with your future institution right now and see if they have any sort of placement help with their graduates. Find out what their grads have done and where they are, as this will be your best source for information. If they are the real deal in the world they will have an alumni association of who's who's and this networking will be worth as much as the MBA.


----------



## ks_ggn (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot dude. Yes, the college has a pretty good alumni but tht's centered in most of europe. Since I am keen on coming back to dubai, I wanted to know salaries in management consulting before hand. This will help me to compare salaries in Europe and in Dubai.
Any pointers will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------

